# Feeding Tiger Barbs



## TailorJay (Jul 13, 2010)

I am planning on getting some tiger barbs and was wondering if they can eat NLS Cichlid Pellets or do i have to get something else? I have a whole jar i just bought, Doh!


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

IDT they can eat it but you can try. I know they will eat flakes.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Larger Tiger Barbs will.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

Mine eat just about anything. I wouldn't feed them the 3mm size pellets, but they should be okay with the 1mm. Mine really like frozen bloodworms.


----------



## TailorJay (Jul 13, 2010)

ok, cool and i do have the small pellets because they WERE going to be for juvie cichlids


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes, I feed all my tropicals the cichlid formula, just because I buy in bulk.


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

Tiger barbs are omnivores, and will eat anything if they haven't eaten in a day or so. I routinely feed mine _tetra cichlid sticks_ and the occasional convict fry. They go crazy for the cichlid sticks! I don't see any scenario where they wouldn't eat the NLS, even if it is too big they will force the pellet in the corner and keep chomping at it.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

barbs in general will eat just about anything; tigers will even nip at people's fingers once they settle in.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

BelieveInBlue said:


> even nip at people's fingers once they settle in.


My blackskirt tetra's do that when I don't feed them! :lol:


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

BelieveInBlue said:


> barbs in general will eat just about anything; tigers will even nip at people's fingers once they settle in.


Yep. I hold a cichlid stick in the tank, and they eat out of my hand! But they are pi$$ poor marksmen, as they habitually miss the stick and nip my hand!


----------



## TailorJay (Jul 13, 2010)

:lol: they sound like fun little fish! I cant wait for my tank to finish cycling! This whole fishes cycling thing takes WAY too long! :x


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, keep an extra filter on your tank so that the next time you need to set up a tank you can put that filter on the new tank and BOOM - cycled.

This makes me want to take my gold danios back and get a school of 10 tiger barbs....


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

> This makes me want to take my gold danios back and get a school of 10 tiger barbs....


Do it!  they're really cool fish, make for great dithers, and, IMO, have much better colours than any danio that I've seen so far ^^


----------



## TailorJay (Jul 13, 2010)

yeah, using an already seeded filter is the best way to do it. i just didn't have one running and hadn't had a tank set up in two years so it wasn't really an option :roll:


----------

